# PS2 Slim Fernbedienung und YUV Kabel



## matrixmorpher (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich will meiner PS2 nochmal neues Leben einhauchen und suche für diese die beste Fernbedienung und das beste YUV Kabel das man für diese Konsole kaufen kann.

Zumindest das Angebot an Fernbedienungen ist sehr groß, da will ich keinen Fehlkauf.
Ein YUV Kabel gibt es von Monster für 80 Euro, das dürfte zu den besseren gehören?


----------



## beren2707 (4. Mai 2011)

Also ich persönlich kann dir nicht empfehlen, für 80 € ein YUV-Kabel zu erwerben. Habe selber die PS2 Slim mit einem günstigen YUV-Kabel für ~10€ an einen 32"-1080p-Fernseher angeschlossen und finde das Bild im Vergleich zum mitgelieferten Scart-Adapter sehr gut; die Schrift ist fast ähnlich scharf wie von der PS3 per HDMI (bei Sitzabstand von ~2m). Ich glaube kaum, dass du einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen solchen Kabeln mit bloßem Auge erkennen wirst, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## matrixmorpher (4. Mai 2011)

Man sagt auch das man bei HDMI Kabel keine Unterschiede feststellt, aber ein teures Kabel von mir scheint einen defekt zu haben und ich habe es durch das günstige Microsoft HDMI Kabel ersetzt. Ich war schockiert wie schlecht das Playstation 3 Bild auf einmal war.
Ich denke schon das es noch etwas bringen kann.


----------



## beren2707 (4. Mai 2011)

Klar, aber 700% Aufpreis finde ich doch etwas sehr viel, ist aber deine Entscheidung. Ich persönlich würde beide parallel bestellen und vergleichen, dank Fernabgabegesetz kein Ding.


----------



## matrixmorpher (4. Mai 2011)

Bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als es zu testen.

Aber vielleicht hat jemand hier schon damit Erfahrung gesammelt?


----------



## snapstar123 (4. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe mal einen Test gesehen mit diversen Kabeln, wie HDMI oder Caoxial.
Es wurden 3 verschiedenen pro Test benutzt, ein Kabel das 5€ kostet eins in der Mittelklasse für 130€ und eins das ich glaube noch an die 13.000€ gekostet hat, wahren HDMI-Kabel.
Beim Caoxial das selbe, sie haben mit sehr feinen Messgeräten gearbeitet und konten keine unterschiede fest stellen.
Also eins für 5€ oder 13.000€ und es gibt keinen unterschied aber auch gar keinen.
Ich habe zwar auch immer Wert darauf gelegt auf die Qualität aber man bekommt schon sehr gute Kabel für 15€ die auch vergoltet sind was aber auch keinen Vorteil hat was beim Test bewiesen wurde.
Also das ist meine Meinung eins für 10-15€ tuts genauso wie eins von Ölbach für 70€ , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## matrixmorpher (4. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich den Unterschied zwischen einem Oehlbach HDMI Kabel für 100 Euro und einem mitgelieferten XBOX 360 HDMI Kabel mit dem bloßen Auge sehe, dann frage ich mich immer wieder, wie die Experten das testen.

Es ist nicht so, das ich einen Unterschied "erahne", sondern ganz deutlich bei dem XBOX360 Kabel sehe, wie blass und farblos die BluRays auf der PS3 aussehen. Fast so als schaue ich mir eine DVD an. Ganz extrem!

Ich sehe Unterschiede und bin fest davon überzeugt das ich das auch bei dem YUV Kabel sehen werde.


----------



## snapstar123 (4. Mai 2011)

Es kann sein das z.B. es Ausnahmen gibt wie eben das mitgelieferte Kabel von der Xbox aber z.B. das von Hama für 5€ soll genauso gut sein wie das von Ölbach.
Ich achte ja selber darauf und habe nur Kabel von Ölbach geholt und wenn man überlegt was ich da an Geld ausgegeben habe, nur für Kabel an die 300€ und die anderen sind genauso gut kosten aber nur ein Bruchteil davon.
Es gibt ja trozdem Kabel die nicht so teuer sind aber trozdem hochwertig aussehen und auch denn Eindruck verschaffen wie z.B das hier

Home Theater HT 400-250 YUV / RGB Kabel 2,5m: Amazon.de: Elektronik
oder das hier
Proclass 10m YUV Komponent Kabel RGB HD TV LCD Plasma | eBay

Ich habe mit diesen Kabeln gute Erfahrung gemacht vorallem bei meiner Anlage mit Optischen, Caoxial und auch YUV , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## matrixmorpher (4. Mai 2011)

Gut, die passen jedoch nicht für die PS2. 

Ich brauche ein PS2 Kabel mit YUV Ende.


----------



## snapstar123 (4. Mai 2011)

Du sucht so etwas hier stimmts.

PS2 & PS3 YUV Kabel Komponentenkabel vergoldet HDTV neu | eBay

Da gibt es auch eine grössere Auswahl, kopiere eifach *YUV komponenten Kabel PS2 *und dann findest du schan das richtige für dich , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## matrixmorpher (4. Mai 2011)

Ich habe schon das XPloder YUV Kabel mit der CD (die nicht funktioniert). Das Kabel ist schon etwas besser als mein vergoldetes SCART Kabel.


Die Frage ist, taugt dieses Kabel was
wolfsoft.de shop - Monster GL: Component Video YUV PS2/PS3 12866
oder gibt es noch was besseres.


Und ich suche noch die beste PS2 FB.


----------

